# DIY CO2 setup



## spaldingaquatics (13 Jul 2008)

Hi,

Is there a link for a brief guide/explanation to making your own co2 setup, I'm looking more for the mixing yeast ect in a drinks bottle version not the FE type, but don't have a clue what I'm doing


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jul 2008)

http://www.fishforever.co.uk/carbondioxide.html


----------



## spaldingaquatics (13 Jul 2008)

BRILLIANT!    

That was exactly what I was looking for, thanks aaron

Do you have any idea how long a 2 litre bottle would last with that mixture?


----------

